
Structural Eye Color Is Amazing - ALee
https://medium.com/@ptvan/structural-eye-color-is-amazing-24f47723bf9a
======
xhedley
I knew that blue eyes were due to light scattering but didn't know the theory
that excess collagen resulted in a grey eye colour. I have blue-grey eyes -
they look more blue in bright light (pupil contracted) and more grey in dim
light (pupil expanded). Great pictures too for a post created in an hour and a
half.

